

Show HN: Browser Extension for Finance on Twitter - andyswan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/likefolio-stock-in-sites/dofbkdnbdibaadbkmoigipaapbgfoalk
Would like your feedback, etc.  This is our first browser extension... we built it because as investors&#x2F;traders and twitterers we wanted it to exist.<p>Does 4 things on twitter.com<p>1. Automatically inserts real-time, streaming quotes<i></i> after cashtags (ticker symbols) on Twitter.com<p>2. Highlights tweets with cashtags for easy scanning<p>3. &quot;Cashtags ONLY&quot; button filters out all tweets that don&#x27;t contain cashtags!  Find the financial signal among social media noise.<p>4. Stock Info Dock is there to give you more info about the cashtag you click on.  Expand to see real-time quotes<i></i>, charts and company info.  Why leave the page you&#x27;re on for basic info?
======
aaronklein
I've used this...it's way cool. Turns your web browser into an investing
powerhouse. Nice job LikeFolio!

~~~
andyswan
Thanks. Yes that was the goal...just built something we wanted to use.

------
hippich
why it need access to all websites instead of just *.twitter.com?

~~~
andyswan
It doesn't. I need to upload the new version that has the proper permissions
there. Good question.

